# Corsair Hydro H100i



## micanine (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebes Corsair Team,

habe soeben meine neu eingetroffene WLP auftragen wollen und kurz nach Fertigstellung bin ich erschrocken 

Anbei zwei Bilder!! Wohl bemerkt, habe ich die Schraube mit der Hand angezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es die Möglichkeit Abstandsbolzen für den Sockel 1150 nachzuordern??

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi micanine, 

da hast du aber kräftige Finger!!  Spaß beiseite. 

Mach bitte einmal eine RMA-Anfrage auf und poste hier deine Ticketnummer. Wir schicken dir dann eine neue Halterung für den Intel Sockel.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## micanine (2. Dezember 2013)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi micanine,
> 
> da hast du aber kräftige Finger!!  Spaß beiseite.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Bluebeard,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Ticket: 6288491

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2013)

Ist angekommen und in Bearbeitung. Danke!


----------



## micanine (4. Dezember 2013)

Super, danke.
Habe heute Mittag noch den Kaufbeleg hochgeladen.


----------



## micanine (9. Dezember 2013)

@ Bluebeard,

Herzlichen Dank, ist alles angekommen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2013)

Schön das alles geklappt hat. Viel Spaß mit der H100i!


----------



## Flo790 (16. Dezember 2013)

ne frage ich habe meine h100i seit kurzem 
ab und zu kommt ein lautes geräusch aus der pumpe un die led blinkt rot

da hilft als nur ein neustart des rechers

woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi Flo790,

Magst du bitte einmal versuchen die Pumpe nicht an USB zu verbinden und die Situation dann nochmals beobachten? Welches Betriebssystem, Corsair-Link Version und Motherboard verwendest du?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Flo790 (17. Dezember 2013)

Die pumpe wird im internen usb port gar nicht erkannt. deshalb habe ich sie an einen externen angeschlossen, da wird sie nur erkannt wenn ich die verbindung trenne und wieder anschliese. bei eingeschaltetem pc.  das problem mit der pumpe kommt (wenn es kommt) direkt nach dem einschalten des pcs.
ich verwende win 8.1 
link version 2.4.5110
Motherboard   MSI Mpower max
Das problem besteht nur sporadisch


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Dezember 2013)

Für Windows 8.1 wird ein Update von Corsair-Link benötigt, welches demnächst veröffentlicht wird. Im Moment funktioniert es wie du schon schreibst gar nicht bis sporadisch. Bitte einmal die neue Version abwarten. Damit sollte dann alles wieder klappen.


----------



## Flo790 (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort   
Das mit dem update habe ich schon gedacht, aber das erklärt die rot blinkende punpe beim hochfahren des pcs nicht.  Dabei kommt auch noch ein ziemlich lautes geräusch aus der pumpe      
Wen das passiert muss ich den pc neu starten.
Danach ist sie wieder flüster leise       
Passiert ab und zu


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Flo790,

probiere bitte die neue Software und Update die Firmware wenn dies angeboten wird. 

Hier die Corsair-Link Infos: KLICK!

Viele Grüße!


----------

